# Reines Gaming Notebook zwischen 900-1000 euro!!



## kingofyou (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe community.
Wie ihr seht suche ich nach einem gaming notebook welches ich wirklich nur zum gamen benütze, also akkulaufzeit und speaker sind nicht wirklich wichtig.
Die meisten werden jetzt vielleicht über einen platzsparenden desktop nachdenken ich brauche aber wirklich ein portables gerät ( zocken bei freunden)
Meine ansprüche werde ich eventuell euren rückmeldungen angleichen, aber im moment wäre es gut wenn ich zb battlefield 3 auf mittlerer stufe flüssig spielen könnte.
Der bildschirm sollte irgentwo zwischen 15-17 zoll sein.
Es wäre natürlich schön wenn ihr auch selbst ein solches notebook habt also eventuell schwachstellen erwähnt. Schliesslich kann ich die leistung anhand der daten im internet selbst ermitteln 
Im moment würde ich von den meisten notebooks in dieser kategorie wahrscheinlich den (Dell xps 17) wählen 
Vielen dank für eure hilfe Kingofyou


----------



## qwerqwer99 (25. Juni 2012)

Schau mal bei den Bareboneherstellern vorbei:
- HawkForce 
- DevilTech 
- Schenker 
- Nexoc 
- NotebookGuru 
- One 
- Stormax

Außerdem bei Asus und MSI sowie Medion.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Schau mal hier: Spiele-Notebooks für Diablo 3 und Co: Kaufberatung für mobile Rechner  Demnach kriegst Du in 15,6 Zoll zB das Samsung 550P5C, 17 Zoll das MSI GE70-i547W7H oder Acer V3-771G-53214G50 - diese Modelle haben eine Nvidia 650M, das ist wohl zur Zeit das Maximum bis 1000€.


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Juni 2012)

Das Maximum bis 1000€ ist eine GTX 670m bei den Bareboneherstellern. 
Habe selber ein Gemini von Hawkforce mit i7 3610 QM und GTX 670m und kann das teil nur wärmstens empfehlen. Hat mich 1000€ gekostet


----------



## kingofyou (27. Juni 2012)

Vielen dank  
Die barebone hersteller haben ja ein recht breit gefächertes angebot!! Da werde ich bestimmt etwas finden also danke nochmal!!
Noch eine frage : eigent sich der dell xps 17 zum zocken, der 3D effekt ist halt schon relativ überzeugend. Des weiteren erreicht er bei standart 3D mark vantage test eine höhere punktezahl als zb asi gaming notebooks in der gleichen preisklasse??


----------



## kingofyou (27. Juni 2012)

Upps natürlich meine ich msi gaming notebooks 
Sorry und lg kingofyou


----------



## kickbox (28. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,
mich würde interessieren, was ein Laptop bei 3DMark11 schafft, wenn er ca. 1500€ kostet.
Nur mal ein groben Wert. Wäre die Differenz zu einem DestopPC nur 25%, könnte ich mir vorstellen, der Laptop wäre vernünftiger.
Sind es aber 300% und mehr, kommt doch irgendwann ein Destop bei.


----------



## MISTRAX (28. Juni 2012)

für 1500 € bekommt man schon ein gaming notebook mit 7970m, währenddessen man bei desktops für das geld ne gtx 680 bekommt. vergleich die beiden karten einfach


----------



## NewGeneration (28. Juni 2012)

Also man kann grob sagen das ein Desktop zum gleichen Preis wie ein Laptop ca. 50% schneller sein wird.

Welchen Laptop ich empfehlen kann ist der DELL Inspiron 17R SE (Ist wohl die Fortsetzung der XPS Reihe). Habe diesen Gestern erhalten und muss sagen:

-Verabeitung: Top (Ein Freund von mir hat ein XMG und ich bzw er muss sagen das des DELL beser verarbeitet ist)

-Bild: Top

-Leistung für den Preis: Mehr als Top

-Geräuschkulisse: Angenehm leise bei Office / Hörbar aber trotzdem angenehm beim zocken 

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich ja mal ein paar Benchmarks drüber laufen lassen .

Edit: Dann aber auch bitte sagen welche


----------



## kingofyou (30. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts mit 3D vantage aus!! Finde ich persönlich relativ gut muss aber gestehen das ich  sonst nicht viele kenne da ich nicht viele andere benchmark möglichkeiten für meinen veralteten PC hab


----------



## NewGeneration (30. Juni 2012)

kingofyou schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit 3D vantage aus!! Finde ich persönlich relativ gut muss aber gestehen das ich sonst nicht viele kenne da ich nicht viele andere benchmark möglichkeiten für meinen veralteten PC hab


 
lade gerade 3DMark06 runter damit werden wohl am häufigsten die Benchmarks gemessen . Poste später mal das Ergebnis


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

NewGeneration schrieb:


> Also man kann grob sagen das ein Desktop zum gleichen Preis wie ein Laptop ca. 50% schneller sein wird.
> 
> Welchen Laptop ich empfehlen kann ist der DELL Inspiron 17R SE (Ist wohl die Fortsetzung der XPS Reihe). Habe diesen Gestern erhalten und muss sagen:
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch kein Wunder,dass du dein neu gekauften Laptop so lobst.Wäre ja auch "dumm" von dir,wenn du dein neu erhaltenes Gerät kritisieren würdest


----------



## NewGeneration (1. Juli 2012)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder,dass du dein neu gekauften Laptop so lobst.Wäre ja auch "dumm" von dir,wenn du dein neu erhaltenes Gerät kritisieren würdest


 
Sense? Ganz ehrlich ich hab den Laptop seit ner Woche sprich wenn er ''crap'' gewesen wäre hätte ich ihn auch einfach zurückgehen lassen können oO...


----------

